# Skin Allergies



## jcellwood (Jan 25, 2016)

MY 6 YO male GS has had skin allergies off and on over the last 3+ years. They have gotten horribly bad these last 6months.

the 2 most recent Vet visits for this problem he received a steroid injection and was precribed Antibiotics and Anti-fungal. This strategy works well for 3 weeks or so. I suspect the biggest help is the steroid.

Not interested to keep the boy on antibiotics.

Any ideas or suggestions??

Thank You,
JCE


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This current thread has some great advice from Momsto2gsds: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/614106-continually-licking-chewings-paws.html


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

jcellwood said:


> the 2 most recent Vet visits for this problem he received a steroid injection and was precribed Antibiotics and Anti-fungal. This strategy works well for 3 weeks or so. I suspect the biggest help is the steroid.
> 
> 
> > *Some thoughts to consider:
> ...


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Do you know what he is allergic too? Foods, environment, fleas?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm in mid summer here at the moment. This season Nitro's skin has been practically non reactive. Here is what I'm doing differently from last summer. 
What I noticed last summer was a dramatic skin improvement went he went to boarding kennels (a pet resort). He swam in the pool daily and had one or two beach walks. That was my key to Nitro's skin problem cause being environmental. 
We bought air purifiers for our home before summer to help reduce our family allergy reactivity, one is in our bedroom (where Nitro sleeps at night) and the monster one is in the family area. 
Nitro was fully shaved by his vet at the beginning of summer due to a suspected tick bite (no tick was found). I don't know if being shaved is a factor to his improved skin reactivity but thought I'd better mention it. 
If I see him start to seriously lick his paws I spray on colloidal silver. If I need to wash him I dilute Chlorhexidine Surgical Scrub 4%. Ocassionally I use MicroTek spray on his coat.
Also, we keep the house airconditioned. 
I take chilled water and a lump of ice for his drinking bowl to the dog park.
Diet wise (maybe or not a factor), I add bone broth to his kibble 2 or 3 times a week. He has offal with pumpkin, turmeric and a dash of sulphur powder 2 or 3 times a week, the rest of the time sardines are added to his kibble.


----------

